# 92 Sentra rear Speakers



## tombomb300 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm replacing the old stock speakers in my car, the door speakers were taken care of easily, but the rear deck doesnt seem to come up, i have removed the plastic screws, and the pry pieces, what else needs to be done? any help or links is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

tombomb300 said:


> I'm replacing the old stock speakers in my car, the door speakers were taken care of easily, but the rear deck doesnt seem to come up, i have removed the plastic screws, and the pry pieces, what else needs to be done? any help or links is appreciated, thank you.


Well, it's been a while since I changed out my rear speakers - but all you have to do is remove the plastic screws and "pry pieces", as you said, and you also have to remove the rear brake light by sliding it to one side (maybe to the right, don't remember). Once you have the plastic brake light cover removed from the metal base, you can unplug the light cord from the socket and the rear deck lifts out. The front lip of the rear deck slides in behind the rear seat back, so keep that in mind. 

Also, it might be good to mention now...with even a light amount of bass, that rear deck rattles against the metal deck really bad (hard plastic on metal + bass vibrations = terrible rattles). So, if you're interested, buy some sort of vinyl sheet or thin sound insulation material and cover the bottom of the plastic rear deck (of course cutting holes for the speakers). My deck had some half-deteriorated padding that was mainly a glue-y mess, so I ripped it off, too. Now I can crank up the volume without energizing a cacophony of plastic squeals.


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking to replace mine also, what size speakers does the 92 sentra xe have in the front and back?


----------



## tombomb300 (Dec 28, 2004)

ifoam said:


> im looking to replace mine also, what size speakers does the 92 sentra xe have in the front and back?


the front is a 4x6, but the Nissan speakers have a weird mount for the stock speakers, so you may need to drill(theres proably other things you could do)

and the back has 6 1/2s


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

actually, you can throw 6.5s all around, the 4x6s that are in there are sitting on a big metal plate, so just drill some new holes for the speakers, and call it a day, but in the back, when you replace them, take the big black speaker grille off, cut out new holes for the larger speakers, and then put your new speaker grilles on, i would also suggest getting some kind of sound deadening for the rear panel, and the door panels, i crank mine up and the vibrating is ungodly


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> actually, you can throw 6.5s all around, the 4x6s that are in there are sitting on a big metal plate, so just drill some new holes for the speakers, and call it a day, but in the back, when you replace them, take the big black speaker grille off, cut out new holes for the larger speakers, and then put your new speaker grilles on, i would also suggest getting some kind of sound deadening for the rear panel, and the door panels, i crank mine up and the vibrating is ungodly


whats the factory speaker size in the back? id like to keep the original grills in the front and back. drilling new holes is cool, but not cutting a bigger opening. anyone know? but will 6 1/2 fit without cutting larger holes?


----------

